# اقتراح للاداريين



## myriam (8 أكتوبر 2005)

*اقتراح للاداريين*

*
مرحبا..

ارغب بطرح موضوع وهو انشاء قسم خاص للمشرفين، لكي نبقى على تواصل مع بعضنا البعض................. الخ

ارجوا منكم الرد .....      

برعاية الله وامنا العذراء مريم*


----------



## My Rock (9 أكتوبر 2005)

اقتراح مفيد 100%

بعملوا طوالي

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## myriam (9 أكتوبر 2005)

*
العفو دودي

نحنا بالخدمة

برعاية الله وامنا العذراء مريم*


----------



## Coptic Man (10 أكتوبر 2005)

بس ياريت تعملوه مخفي علشان تضبطوا الادارة علي راحتكم 

يعني مش يدخله الا المشرفين فقط​


----------



## استفانوس (10 أكتوبر 2005)

ياحبيبي
ليش الظلم
الموضوع او الفكر او البحث عن الحقيقة تهم الجميع
فاطلب من الادارة شطب فكرة اغلاق الموضوع
وليبارك الله حياتكم


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2005)

فريد قال:
			
		

> ياحبيبي
> ليش الظلم
> الموضوع او الفكر او البحث عن الحقيقة تهم الجميع
> فاطلب من الادارة شطب فكرة اغلاق الموضوع
> وليبارك الله حياتكم



يا اخي الحبيب ظلم ايه 

منتدي المشرفين يخص المشرفين واحدهم 

وادارة المنتدي مش الاعضاء فا لما يبقي مخفي يبقي افضل كتير بس كده ده قصدي 

والادارة اكيد فاهمه فكرتي ودي فكرة معرضة للصواب وللخطا والقبول والرفض ​


----------



## My Rock (11 أكتوبر 2005)

طبعا القسم يكون للمشرفين فقط... انا كمان مفكر ان نرقي بعض الاعضاء لمرتبة المشرفين, في اشخاص مباركيين جديدين في المنتدى...


----------



## استفانوس (13 أكتوبر 2005)

Dody قال:
			
		

> طبعا القسم يكون للمشرفين فقط... انا كمان مفكر ان نرقي بعض الاعضاء لمرتبة المشرفين, في اشخاص مباركيين جديدين في المنتدى...


هل هم من المسيحيين ام مسلمين ام ملحدين ام ماذا
ماهي وظيفة المشرف
هل ليرد على التساؤلات والاقترحات
لقد طلبنا انا والاخ حور ان نفتح نافذة تخص القران 
فلا من مجيب
اين هم المشرفين
دخيل الله جاوبني قبل فتح منتدى خاص (للمشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرفين )


----------



## My Rock (13 أكتوبر 2005)

اكيد مسيحيين و انت حتكون واحد منهم اخي فريد


مهمة المشرف ان ياخذ باله من المنتدى فاذا في حد بيسئ الادب يمكن له ان يحذف او يعدل في الموضوع او عضوية الشخص


----------



## استفانوس (14 أكتوبر 2005)

Dody قال:
			
		

> اكيد مسيحيين و انت حتكون واحد منهم اخي فريد
> 
> 
> مهمة المشرف ان ياخذ باله من المنتدى فاذا في حد بيسئ الادب يمكن له ان يحذف او يعدل في الموضوع او عضوية الشخص


اشكرك من اجل ترشيحي
ولكن لست موافق على منتدى للمشرفين
وعوض على هذا اقترح
1 - دراسة و بحث في القران
2-- حوار الاديان
3 - دراسة يومية من الكتاب المقدس
4 - اشخاص الكتاب المقدس
5 - امثلة وصور من حياة القدسين
والرب يبارك كل من يعمل في حقله


----------



## My Rock (15 أكتوبر 2005)

تم اضافتكم كمشرفين
و النتديات الي ذكرتها اعمل فيها عن قريب


----------

